# Jeff's Naked Rib Rub and Special Sauce Recipes



## iporkbutts (Dec 3, 2009)

Going to order anyway to support, so I'm not looking for details or anything. Just want to know if it is a "sweet" rub or not. Hope it's a fair question and not out of bounds.


----------



## bamafan (Dec 3, 2009)

I've used it for a while now on everything and I don't consider it sweet at all even though it has a fair amount of brown sugar it it. I love it on ribs.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 3, 2009)

It is really that good. You will lover the rub and the sauce. So run don't stop and get the recipes.


----------



## bassman (Dec 3, 2009)

Just a tip:  I replaced the brown sugar with turbinado (raw) sugar.  It works great and doesn't tend to burn as easily as brown sugar.


----------



## bluefrog (Dec 3, 2009)

ditto, they are both well worth the price.  I too replace the brown sugar with turbinado sugar.

Scott


----------



## thadoc (Dec 3, 2009)

Just wanted to say welcome and hello, don't know about the rib rub but, would like to know where I could get some? Love the avatar by the way!!!


----------



## fire it up (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is a link...

http://www.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-na...ub-recipe.html


----------



## shawnr5 (Dec 3, 2009)

The best thing to do is to try the recipe as it is written and modify it according to your own taste. Make it hotter, sweeter, less sweet or whatever suits you. I add my recommendation to the many who have given theirs. It is great and the paltry amount helps Jeff.

Shawn


----------



## iporkbutts (Dec 3, 2009)

I downloaded the recipes last night and will try both the rub and sauce this weekend as they are written. See how it goes before any modifications. Thanks all!


----------



## rod guy (Dec 3, 2009)

I used it over Thanksgiving on 2 turkeys and a ham, they were awesome, there was none left and everyone liked it. Money well spent!


----------



## smokeguy (Dec 3, 2009)

Good stuff.  I always keep a double batch bottle of sauce in the fridge and a bag of rub in the freezer.


----------



## iporkbutts (Dec 4, 2009)

Tried the rub and sauce on some chicken as a test. O.K., Jeff gets to keep my money. In fact, after trying it, I jumped into the truck and drove over to my momma's so I could slap her. She just tilted her head to the side and said "so you finally tried Jeff's rub and sauce?". 

Admittedly, I was skeptical when I first saw the recipe, but you are foolish if you don't try this. It's very good. Money well spent to say the least.

I'm going for ribs tomorrow.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Jan 11, 2010)

I have been a member for over two years and finally broke down and ordered the recipe's WOW I did not realize what I was missing thanks Jeff great sauce and rub.


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 11, 2010)

I did my first rack of spares with Jeffs rub yesterday!!!!!!!!

I cannot wait till lunch to have a couple more!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ramfan (Jan 11, 2010)

Definitely worth the money and the proceeds go to a good cause.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2010)

Both Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2010)

The rub is not sweet. It's spicy


----------



## kmmuellr (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm going to be doing my first rack of spares this weekend.  This will be a family dinner, so my kids will be eating.  Will my kids be turning up their noses saying its "to spicy"?  4yo and 9yo twins.  All three say everything is "spicy".  They think I'm crazy to load up on the crushed red peppers on my pizza!

K


----------



## fireangel (Jan 15, 2010)

Haven't tried the sauce yet, but the rub is excellent!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jan 15, 2010)

I bought it over a year ago and have yet to try it.  Guess I need to give it a try.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jan 15, 2010)

I bought them both earlier this week. I will try and give them a whirl this weekend.


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 27, 2010)

I just made my first batch.

My question is this...it says "makes enough for 2 racks of ribs"

I have A LOT of rub here now. I swear I followed to a T


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea it must be super sized racks or ribs


----------



## blackened (Jan 27, 2010)

I make a triple recipe of rub and a quadruple recipe of sauce every couple of months.. I've adjusted it to my taste. Good stuff!


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 27, 2010)

Do you find the quantity as accurate? or did I WAY overshoot an ingredient?

It fills 2 medium sized shakers....i'm not used to putting that much rib rub on two racks


----------



## insight (Feb 1, 2010)

A question. Can Jeff's recipes be easily...and successfully adjusted from being too spicy..specifically HOT....wife likes sweet and so do I! 

If yes, I will order and support this great site and forum...and eat better at the same time!


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Absolutely it can. It's a great rub the way it is, but can easily be adjusted to suit your tastes. I don't think you will be disappointed with it.


----------



## old poi dog (Feb 1, 2010)

Just follow the directions to a T the first time you make it. Then if it is to spicy for your taste adjust each ingredient(s) that affect spice/heat the next time you make it. Keep good notes.. You should be able to dial it in to your taste.


----------



## insight (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks, gents. Sounds like a "go". 

I mean....after watching Jeff's great "how to smoke ribs" video and hearing his wife in the backround screaming out his name in the middle of the video, I felt sorry for him.   I really felt the need to contribute after that!


----------



## acemakr (Feb 1, 2010)

I dialed down the heat and it worked to perfection.


----------



## flash (Feb 1, 2010)

What heat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Whussy


----------



## acemakr (Feb 1, 2010)

Perhaps but...........I have a hard time understanding why having my head sweat while I'm eating is a good thing. I can't taste what I'm eating.

I guess it's all about what one's used to - at least I tried it!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 1, 2010)

You are exactly right Acemakr, to each their own.  Everyone has their own tolerance for heat.  Don't sweat what others say.


----------



## azrocker (Feb 1, 2010)

I too use turbinado sugar. I like it and that's my story! I do recomend the rubs. Go for it!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 27, 2010)

I bought the recipes a while back and I really like the rub, though I think my sauce recipe is better.

I'm a southern boy and like a little vinegar in my BBQ sauce (along with a little Maker's Mark).

If you pinch a little rub off of your ribs it is a little spicy, but eaten with the meat it is the perfect combination of spice & sweet! The kids will love it, I know mine do.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 27, 2010)

Insight said:


> Thanks, gents. Sounds like a "go".
> 
> I mean....after watching Jeff's great "how to smoke ribs" video and hearing his wife in the backround screaming out his name in the middle of the video, I felt sorry for him. I really felt the need to contribute after that!


I did not see this post previously.. Hilarious!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





She teaches the kids at our home and I usually warn them that we are shooting video but apparently I forgot
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I must have done something wrong the way she was yelling but at least she didn't call me by my full name.. if she does that, then I know I did something REALLY bad


----------



## abigail4476 (May 27, 2010)

Oh, for Pete's sake!  LOL!!!!!  I'll never live that down!   First of all, I NEVER wear curlers in my hair like that--not where anyone can see me, anyway.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Secondly, "screaming" is a little much--but I admit--I *was* frustrated.  I was looking for Jeff everywhere, and he was nowhere to be found.  I think he did tell me he was doing video that day, but I forgot!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    


Insight said:


> Thanks, gents. Sounds like a "go".
> 
> I mean....after watching Jeff's great "how to smoke ribs" video and hearing his wife in the backround screaming out his name in the middle of the video, I felt sorry for him. I really felt the need to contribute after that!


----------

